# Serama



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Any serama breeders here or owners


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lance said:


> Any serama breeders here or owners
> 
> Yes I have two pairs.A Black pair and a splash pair.. Love them best chickens ever. But they are very hard to hatch. Mine are B class
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I am wanting to get a pair any suggestions or best place to go or advice? I want them as small as I can get them. I have a antique bird cage my Hubby and I are working on restoring. That will be their home. It is plenty big enough for them (it is large enough to hold a larger parrot). Where did you get yours? Any advice when looking into getting a pair is appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

Where do you live? I'm in North Carolina. My hen is setting on 8eggs now. they will be all black she got about 10 more days left


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I am in central Arkansas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

How much do you sell them for and do you ship?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We have several pairs as well. But, down just south of Houston. Check
Out the Facebook page called Serama. Lots of folks on there. I like Castle Delight, as a line that you can get. At least hatching eggs. 


Jim


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you Jim! I will check it out!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry I don't ship any birds.. But good luck with your search. They really are great chickens to have!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

That's okay 
And thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

did you find some?


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

This are our new baby Serama chicks . Only two hatched out of 8 eggs. But we are happy with what got!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

